# Which other Sig model would use the same holster for my Sig P225?



## bj99 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a Blackhawk Serpa holster for my Sig P225. The P225 usually isn't listed as a model, so which other Sig model would fit the Blackhawk Serpa in kydex or Polymer? I've heard the P228, 0r P220.


----------

